# workin hard



## HPI drywall (Jun 4, 2015)

Dewalt


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Dying to get 2 of each ourselves.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I believe that Dewalt are now making a collated end for that gun.


----------



## HPI drywall (Jun 4, 2015)

they already have the collated att. is on Amazon


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks nice very similar to hillti I collated 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

My Dewalt battery charger for that gun didn't last two months:furious:


----------



## K&K Drywall (Aug 16, 2015)

Forgive me if there is info posted elsewhere on the matter, im still learning to navigate around the site, but how is the cordless screw gun? Does it last quite a while. Can it keep up with a corded Drill?


----------



## HPI drywall (Jun 4, 2015)

it last like an 1hr 1/2 but they have bigger 🔋 for them that last up to 5hr , and it depends to what you drilling into. i noticed that it will last me longer if im drilling into 2×4. But not on metal. it still gets the job done tho is a nice drill gun .


----------



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

1 1/2 hour. Wow that's not long at all. Do you keep switching batteries. Would you say in a 10hr day of hanging rock. They are worth it. Or corded better


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Rico1982 said:


> 1 1/2 hour. Wow that's not long at all. Do you keep switching batteries. Would you say in a 10hr day of hanging rock. They are worth it. Or corded better


When I hang with my partner and he is doing the cutting, I do almost all the screwing of 70-80 sheets a day on two batteries. So I'll estimate one charged battery can screw off 35 sheets. That's with the standard battery that comes with the gun.


----------



## HPI drywall (Jun 4, 2015)

yea i switch battery beacuse i use the cordless cut out tool with it. and have thr othrr 🔋 charging


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> My Dewalt battery charger for that gun didn't last two months:furious:


All thanks to Black & Decker for an easy replacement. Five minutes on the phone and seven days later I got this in the mail.


----------



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

How they holding up???? Any problems??


----------



## Custom Drywall (Jun 23, 2015)

I thought about getting cordless dewalts but I just am in love with my corded 272s. Not to mention I supply guns and routers for the crew and they are not the most careful bunch of guy to pay attention. I don't know how many times i've had to piece guns back together that fall from scaffolds and bounce off every section and cross brace on the way down lol Durability is a big concern of mine.


----------

